# what did you do re: guardianship in case of death?



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

i have looked on-line to find a sample letter or a blank form stating who we wish to be our children's caregivers in case of our death.......

but have found nothing official! i was just going to have something notarized so it's legal........

curious how others have gone about this.......and am hopeful someone can give me some guidelines!!!

thanks in advance, friendly fire


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

we went to a lawyer because this is an area i don't want any bickering about if i'm dead. he also set up a trust so the money from our home sale and life insurance would be guarenteed to our kids.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

The laws about how to "make it legal" vary from state to state - I wouldn't bet on a notarized letter doing that everywhere.

I bought Willmaker (~$40 - $60) which uses a survey format to figure out where you live, what you want to do, etc. and spits out a legal document. Figuring out WHAT I wanted to say was a lot harder than using the program to actually do it.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would highly recommend using a lawyer to draw up a will and custody agreement. Second choice would be a good software program and verifying through looking at your state laws that what you did on your own is legal and binding.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Another one who says hire a lawyer. That way you know there will be no mistakes regarding local laws, etc.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I went to legacywriter.com to do ours.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I went to legacywriter.com to do ours.


Just did this and thanks! Very easy, cheap, legal and instant.


----------

